# When to fermaid K



## Stevelaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Im a little confused on when to add the fermaid k. I know most say to add at 1/3 sugar depletion, but what about at the start of fermentation? I thought i saw something about adding it at start of fermentation.

I pitched my yeast after rehydrating using go ferm, yesterday at about 3 pm. Didnt really notice much when i went to bed, but this morning very nice activity with layer of froth over the top! Do i add some fermaid k NOW at this time or should i wait a bit?

Im doing 18 gallons of merlot in one tub, with towel over it for now. Thanks.


----------



## richmke (Apr 25, 2016)

The grape juice has everything to make the yeast happy. Thus, you don't need to add anything at the beginning. During fermentation, the yeast use up all the good stuff (buffet with a good variety of foods), and is left with a bunch of sugar that it still has to digest and convert to alcohol (just desserts). The Fermaid gives the yeast the other stuff to keep it healthy as it digests the sugar. Thus, adding it 1/3 of the way through fermentation.

If you are not measuring SG, I would add it after 48 hours.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 25, 2016)

richmke is right, you don't need it at the very beginning, but you can add it shortly after the lag phase. The recommendations from the manufacturer are to add 25 g/hL at 1/3 sugar depletion, or you can add it in two doses - 12.5 g/hL at the end of lag phase and 12.5 g/hL at 1/3 sugar depletion. 

So, if my math is right, at .125g/L, for 18 gallons (414L), you'd need to add 51.75g at each addition if you break it up into two doses, otherwise, you could add 103.5g at 1/3 depletion.

Personally, I do two doses, the first half of the dose at 1/3 sugar depletion and the second half of the dose at 2/3 sugar depletion.


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 25, 2016)

ok. Sounds good. So help me with the math. lol. My sg was at 1.086 before pitching the yeast. So at 1/3 sugar depletion would that be near 1.065 sg? Thanks guys!


----------



## David219 (Apr 25, 2016)

Check that math. Isn't 18 gallons more like 138L? I think it works out to closer to 1g per gallon. That's what the dosage recommendation says on my packet.


----------



## David219 (Apr 25, 2016)

Or even check my math. Is 18 gallons 69L?


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 25, 2016)

I know the amount of fermaid k is 1gr per gallon. I asked about the sg at 1/3 depletion if started at 1.086.


----------



## David219 (Apr 25, 2016)

If you consider 0.996 as dry, I would shoot for 1.056 as the 1/3 point.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 25, 2016)

David219 said:


> Or even check my math. Is 18 gallons 69L?



Crap, you're right, 18 gallons is 68.9999999 liters. My bad. So it's 69 liters at .250 g/L, total dose is 17.25g. Split that into two doses it's 8.625g / dose. Sorry about the math.

@stevelaz


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 25, 2016)

18 US gallons is 68.14 liters.


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks dave. A little while ago i was looking at a hydrometer chart and came up with that same sg of around 1.055, 56. How long do you think it will take to reach that point, few days?


----------



## David219 (Apr 25, 2016)

It depends a lot on the temperature. If warm (75 degrees), I would check it daily. 36-48 hours is probably where you would hit it.


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds good. Thank!


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok, its day 2, about 40 hours since i pitched my yeast. a lot of action, no more froth, but bubbling and sizzling.. sg is now 1.050, but the must is at about 83 degrees. I cooled my sample down to 60 and it seems like it did not move much, maybe close to the next line, so say sg at 1.052. I believe that is an appropriate reading for the temp swing. I added the 18 grams of fermaid k and covered back with the towel. 

My first question, should the must be that warm at this point, 83-84 degrees? Room temp was at 71. cracked a window and now its about 68 room temp.

Next should i continue to cover with the towel, or put lid on with air lock at this point? My 18 gallons of must is in a 30 gallon barrel with about 10-12 inches of head space. If towel is ok for now, at what point should i cover and air lock? Thanks again.


----------



## richmke (Apr 26, 2016)

83 degrees is fine for reds. You want the higher temp to get more activity, especially if you have skins.

Whites you want to ferment at lower temps. That helps preserve to volatile organic compounds (fruit flavors) that are more important for whites.


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok thanks, My wine is from fresh chilean juice. What about lid and airlock at this point?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 26, 2016)

You should keep a lid loosely on top, or a towel or something over the wine to keep anything from getting into the fermentation vessel, but an airlock is not needed at this point.


----------

